
Barometric light - userbinator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barometric_light
======
pontifier
We have a small sealed uranium glass tube with a drop of mercury in it at the
Makerspace I run. It was Part of a donation of scientific equipment. If anyone
is in Utah and wants to see this effect firsthand, head over to ProVolt on an
open night (Tuesday or Thursday).

